# bmw tunner question???!!!



## 9Mcoupe9 (Jan 17, 2006)

hey guys i wanna start by saying this forum has kinda been a mixed experience for me so hopefully when i ask this question i wont get a retarded answer or someones stupid opinion(educated logistical opinions are ok) im looking for hard factual info to make a good desision. the question is i dont know whether to go tubo or sc, btw i have a 99 mz3 coupe, any way this is the problem, i know a turbo will get me more hp but i live in california so i want my car to be able to run off 91 pump gas...no octain booster. am i better off getting a custom sc sys. by axiom tuning useing the vortec blower, or should i save for the tubo. THE OTHER THING how much boost can i push using each sys w/out the problem of atomization, or haveing to run an octane booster. i want to eventually build my car to its max power whp while being able to run it in california standards(i know i can always retune for a smog check but just answer it for "face value") thnx guys for the help.:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

You said/ I think you meant:
tunner = TUNER
tubo = TURBO
octain = OCTANE
useing = USING

There's a lot of debate both ways. I prefer Supercharger to Turbo since there's no lag and multiple vendors. I have a friend who had a twin-turbo 300ZX and one of the turbos seized after a spirited 30-minute drive. I have a couple of turbo cars and they lag. I had a supercharged car, and it kicked a**. I plan to go S/C on the M5.


----------



## 9Mcoupe9 (Jan 17, 2006)

really??, but what im curious about is how much hp can i get out of a turbo sys and how much psi can i run without haveing to put any octane booster, i just wanna be able to run it off 91 pump??


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

Check these sites:

http://www.vf-engineering.com/

and the high price alternative:
http://www.dinanbmw.com/

They'll use pump gas.


----------



## 9Mcoupe9 (Jan 17, 2006)

i know about those vendors but i also know that this other speed shop ive talked to can get more power out of their custome sc sys. i really need more info on a turbo sys. like i mentioned before.


----------



## 9Mcoupe9 (Jan 17, 2006)

i guess no body eles has any info????? that sux!?


----------



## firedwg1 (May 21, 2005)

IMHO:
Many of the guys go with superchargers.... one thing for sure you live in California so you might want to take CARB in consideration I do not know of Turbo kits that have been approved for our Cars in California. Dinan does not have a S54 SC kit, VFE is working on getting theirs released to public and CARB certified along with the rest of their kits. 

CARB certification is a long process and requires the manufacture to document every technical aspect of the modification, from design to install. Many companies choose to submit for certification for not just on type of cars but a family of cars which takes a long time. 

My S54MZ3 is currently at VFE getting the supercharger installed and road tested. 

So why go supercharger? Because you don’t have to mess around with exhaust! Also software is a huge issue, if a company can do the R&D for software the expense can be spread out among many customers rather then just one. I’m talking about if you have your ECU custom tuned which cannot be cheap, and turbo will require this.

Anyway there you go, because of money and CARB most go with SC.

Good luck

PM me if you want more info...


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

I sure wish VFE would finish their E39 M5 kit...

9Mcoupe9 - are you concerned about staying street-legal?


----------



## firedwg1 (May 21, 2005)

Yes of course its the reason why CARB is important to us drivers and VFE. In order to be street legal and get SMOG we need a CARB certified kit. In order to get a CARB certified kit VFE has to install the kits and document them. They also have to have willing customers to donate the use of their vehicles for R&D so the rest of you guys can get a tested kit.

The company has focused on the S54 KITs in an effort to make a public release. 

E39 Kit will come with time, that Im sure of.


----------



## firedwg1 (May 21, 2005)

.


----------



## 9Mcoupe9 (Jan 17, 2006)

ya thats one of my biggest concerns stay carb legal, but it worries me that i wont get the type of power outta it....i mean *eventually* i would want about 5 or 6 whp (to keep up with my bros modified cobra) but i dont know if i can get that high with the sc sys. :dunno:


----------



## 9Mcoupe9 (Jan 17, 2006)

!!! i think i found what im looking for..... eurosport hp makes a twin screw sc sys. good torque good efficient power ithink ill save up for that one.


----------



## mrsweden (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah dude if u r worried for smog go with a sc but for fun and more power then its turbo!!!

Mags Of Sweden


----------



## M Coupe (Aug 14, 2007)

you wont be happy with the sc get the TURBO I had a dinan sc and I was not happy with 345hp when I got the car I was like hell noooooooooo for that kind of money I was not happy at all. so I decided to go with the AA tuning TURBO stated 2 BRO I got 465HP and now I can say that I am extremely happy with the set up pluss is TURBO you can up grade to the 700HP for an extra 5K and it will be a monster well more than what it is all ready hahahha!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsweden (Jan 29, 2007)

Thats correct!


----------

